# Danish Dragons is looking for members



## Sylwings (Nov 20, 2021)

We are a small Danish Discord group of people who are quite happy with Dragons, we have a lot of focus on art in the group. however, it is important that you know Danish as we are a Danish group. you are welcome to write to me then I will introduce you to the group.


----------



## Sylwings (Nov 23, 2021)

We have the people we need now=)


----------



## Sylwings (Dec 18, 2021)

We are looking for people again. you are very welcome to write to me if anyone wants to come in and have a look.


----------

